# Photo Gallery



## KenBen (Aug 19, 2009)

I photograph my mini foals ,plus do landscape photography as well. If you would like to view my photos here is the link.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

KenBen


----------



## GOTTACK (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome- just beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.

Lisa


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 19, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Nice photos....[/SIZE]_


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 20, 2009)

You have always taken such beautiful photos Ken and I have a few of them here that you gave me. You are just getting better and better!!!


----------



## KenBen (Aug 21, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> You have always taken such beautiful photos Ken and I have a few of them here that you gave me. You are just getting better and better!!!


Thanks Laurie. Being retired has giving me the oppurtunity to persue what I like to do best, which is raising my minis and going out on photo shots.

KenBen


----------



## Genie (Aug 21, 2009)

Very, very nice Ken.

It helps to be living in a beautiful part of Ontario






Have you started a business taking photographs for horses for our web pages?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW - Beautiful pictures!


----------



## KenBen (Aug 21, 2009)

Genie said:


> Very, very nice Ken.
> It helps to be living in a beautiful part of Ontario
> 
> 
> ...


I have given that some thought, but don't like the travelling thats involved. I would have to charge too much to make it worth well.

Gene I notice that you have Ohachie now. I have a beautiful mare from him, Wee Acres Hocus Pocus. So far she has given me to bay colts that are small and refined.

Northern Ontario is a beautiful part of Ontario. Some of the areas that I go into are logging roads and there are no cottages. Lots of high country and pines. There are many lakes and rivers to explore.

KenBen


----------



## Genie (Aug 21, 2009)

KenBen said:


> Genie said:
> 
> 
> > Very, very nice Ken.
> ...


O Hatchee gave us 2 appie fillies and gave a beautiful appie filly to Brian and Ruth Sammons.

His babies are "lookers"

Yes too bad you aren't closer and I could give you a few jobs


----------



## KenBen (Aug 25, 2009)

I update my portfollio on a regular basis so you would like to see the new photos check it out.

KenBen


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Aug 25, 2009)

Just beautiful. I love your scenery shots. I wish I had the knowledge to have photos that beautiful.


----------



## KenBen (Aug 26, 2009)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Just beautiful. I love your scenery shots. I wish I had the knowledge to have photos that beautiful.


If anyone has a question on how a particular photo was done or any photo question in general I will try to help.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Aug 26, 2009)

You have some beautiful images there. Can I ask what type of post processing you use? Some of them have a very unique look to them, especially your landscapes, and #6 from the end. It's very pretty.


----------



## KenBen (Aug 26, 2009)

First of all I use a DSR camera. Not expensive. I have a Canon Rebel Tsi 12. Payed about 900.00 Cdn. All landscape shots are taken with a tripod. I set the camera on a 2 sec timer and push the shutter when ready and 2 sec later the photo is taken. All shots are taken either at daybreak or late evening to get the soft light.Most of the water scenes have a shutter speed at about 1 sec and f-stops around F 22 or more for depth of field. Also you must use a polarizer filter to reduce glare. I shot in raw format, which means that when I get the photo into the computer I must process it with Adobe Phtoshop. I am a firm believer in light and shadows when I compose my photos. Let me tell you you don't always get good photos. So many things have to happen, proper lighting clouds in the sky and good contrast overall.

Ken


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Aug 28, 2009)

KenBen said:


> Let me tell you you don't always get good photos. So many things have to happen, proper lighting clouds in the sky and good contrast overall.


Oh, isn't that the truth!

Thank you for sharing your info, Ken!



I wish I had the schenery around here that you do, your photos are just beautiful! (I'm so jealous!



)

I shoot with a Nikon D700, and I'm still learning how to use it. I always use a monopod when I'm photographing horses and people, my lens (70-200mm 2.8) gets to heavy when I'm carrying it around.



I do use photoshop, but I only have Elements 6........hoping to add Lightroom soon. I also, like you, shoot in RAW format, and I find I don't blow the highlights as often as I did with JPG. Right now I'm taking some courses on equine photography, hoping to improve. I need to add some additional lenses to my equipment, and hoping the funds show up here soon, though I doubt that will happen. Maybe next year!

I just found something yesterday that I've quickly become addicted to.......textures! Have you ever tried them? I love the way they antique a photo!

Here's a couple samples of them applied to the photos.

(I hope it's ok to post these on your thread........if not, just let me know, and I'll remove them.)

This first one was also my first attempt at replacing a sky. The photo was taken on a really overcast blah day.
















Here's my other addiction........black background photos! Have you ever done these? They are so much fun!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh good heavens are those stunning!! Soggy Bottom Ranch! Boy I wish I could afford a photography class. Just this february I purchase the Canon D50. I love love love it, but I can't say I have the knowledge to really bring the camera to its full potential. Wow. Just breath taking. I really love the effects added.


----------



## KenBen (Aug 28, 2009)

Your photos are very good Geri. I don't use textures at all or black backgrounds.Though I love the vignette effect which can be achieved with camera raw or lightroom.I reccommend the books by Scott Kelby for photographing and learning Lightroom.


----------



## Loess Hills (Aug 29, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]I really enjoyed seeing your photo gallery and the beautiful images.[/SIZE]

It helps to live in a beautiful place, but it takes an eye and brain with both technical and aesthetic abilities to produce those wonderful photos. Thanks so much for letting us view your gallery.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Aug 30, 2009)

Little Miracles..........sincere thanks for the comments! It's been a process of learning, but it's really enjoyable, and everytime I find something really cool to do, it's so exciting. If you'd like, I can tell you about some on-line classes that I'm taking, and they aren't that expensive. The lesson plans they provide are really easy to follow and understand, they give you plenty of time to do the lessons, and they are there to answer any questions you may have. P.M. me if you want to. Also, I have tried the 50D..........NICE CAMERA! It took really great pictures, so congrats on the purchase!

Ken........Thank you!



If you ever get a chance, try these out, and I guarantee you'll enjoy them. I do have the Elements 6 Scott Kelby book, and found it extremely helpful. It helped me get over my fear of photoshop!



Guaranteed I'll have the Lightroom edition! Your photos are wonderful, and I'm going to bookmark your site to check out the new additions as you add them.


----------



## KenBen (Sep 1, 2009)

I have posted some new shots on my portfollio that were taken last Sunday evening.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

Ken


----------



## Loess Hills (Sep 1, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]I absolutely love the picture of the bittersweet vine on the old log. The lighting and color are wonderful.[/SIZE]

We hunt bittwersweet in the fall because they make wonderful wreaths and fall decorations............but we usually have to climb up part of a tree to get it!


----------



## KenBen (Sep 1, 2009)

Loess Hills said:


> [SIZE=10pt]I absolutely love the picture of the bittersweet vine on the old log. The lighting and color are wonderful.[/SIZE]
> We hunt bittwersweet in the fall because they make wonderful wreaths and fall decorations............but we usually have to climb up part of a tree to get it!


Here they are all over the ground Rose. But to find them like they are in a large clump is a bonus. I usually see them scattered all over the forest floor.

Ken


----------



## KenBen (Sep 7, 2009)

I have just added 2 new photos to my portfollio that I took on Manitoulin Island.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

Ken


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2009)

What absolutely gorgeous photos. Thanks for the link. I sent it to my daughter who loves photography and is actually taking a photo course this semester at Texas A & M.


----------



## KenBen (Sep 11, 2009)

Tony said:


> What absolutely gorgeous photos. Thanks for the link. I sent it to my daughter who loves photography and is actually taking a photo course this semester at Texas A & M.


Thank you Tony. I am fortunate to live in a beautiful part of the country were nature is unspoiled. Most of the areas that I photograph there are no cottages, just small campsites. Manitolin Island though is populated. Not much empty shoreline anymore. If your daughter has any questions I will try to answer them Tony.

Ken


----------



## KenBen (Sep 11, 2009)

I was out photographing yesterday and posted a couple new photos.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

Ken


----------



## ClickMini (Sep 11, 2009)

KenBen, your photos are really great! I love them. I am also a NAPP member, but have never posted a gallery. Have you experimented at all with HDR post-processing? Some of those photos in your gallery would look amazing with that treatment. Just wondering. I have only seen the results of this, I haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## KenBen (Sep 11, 2009)

ClickMini said:


> KenBen, your photos are really great! I love them. I am also a NAPP member, but have never posted a gallery. Have you experimented at all with HDR post-processing? Some of those photos in your gallery would look amazing with that treatment. Just wondering. I have only seen the results of this, I haven't tried it myself yet.


I haven't tryed HDR yet Amy. I have put 2 photos together and used a mask. An examlple is I had a photo with great lighting and shadows but the water wasn't the way I wanted it. From the same setup I had another photo with the water I wanted,the cotton candy look. I then masked and brushed over the water to bring the effect out.

Ken


----------



## KenBen (Sep 14, 2009)

I just added a new photo to my portfollio from an outing yesterday. The fall colors are slowly coming with a dash of color here and there.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

Ken


----------



## KenBen (Sep 18, 2009)

I have added 2 new photos to my portfollio. The fall fall colors are slowly coming.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

Ken


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 18, 2009)

You are an awesome photographer!!! Those images are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!!

Liz R.


----------



## barnbum (Sep 18, 2009)

Ken--you've gotten even better from when you posted months ago--wow!! Thanks for letting us see!


----------



## KenBen (Sep 19, 2009)

I am fortunate to live in an area that provides me with great photographic oppurtunities and I strive to improve all the time. I always believe that instead of looking at the big picture,look within and you will find many photo graphic oppurtunities.

I was out last evening and found a beautiful waterfalls that I had heard about and found many photo oppurtunities. I will be posting photos on my portfollio as I complete them

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

Ken


----------



## KenBen (Sep 27, 2009)

I have added a couple of new photos to my portfollio that can be checked out.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

kenben


----------



## KenBen (Oct 9, 2009)

Just posted a couple new photos in my portfollio. Trying to get shots of fall colors but the weather has not been co-opersting.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

Ken


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Oct 10, 2009)

Just beautiful


----------



## KenBen (Oct 20, 2009)

I have just added some new photos to portfollio as I try to get some fall colors which have now pretty much have gone now.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/portf...gallery/1197216

I also am now set up at Fine Arts of America

Ken


----------



## KenBen (Nov 7, 2009)

For those who like Blogging I now have a blogg based on my photography.

http://kenben.wordpress.com/

Ken


----------

